# Momentary keyswitches?



## EddieLovesYou (Apr 11, 2012)

This seems like a really simple dumb thing but I can't find info anywhere. Is there an easy way to make keyswitches momentary rather than latching? For instance in EWQL Ra's Oud patch I'd like to have the default articulation the regular non-vib RR samples but have the vibrato, slide, and trem articulations only activate while the keyswitch is being held down.

Thanks!


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 11, 2012)

Are you into scripting? 8) 

I'll just mention that if you are game for a scripted solution, keep in mind that momentary keyswitches will have to return to 'something' after lifting the key. Have you thought about that? :roll: I suppose you could design it so that whatever group/s were last active would become active again when you lift your momentary keyswitch?

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 11, 2012)

I remember using a MIDI Solutions F8 for years to change my Keyswitches by ensuring each footswitch had note on/off commands.
Once I had to use a cheaper M Audio footswitch and for some reason I had to hold it down the entire time while using a certain articulations, so that prooves this can be done, even if it was a hardware accident...


----------



## Moonchilde (Apr 11, 2012)

I asked this years ago but never really got anything out of it.


----------



## Malo (Apr 11, 2012)

You should check out Mind Control from Orange Tree Samples:

http://www.orangetreesamples.com/mind-control

This is about the best $25 a Kontakt user could spend. It is very easy to set up. It has a non-latch function, which I suspect should do what you're looking for.


----------



## polypx (Apr 11, 2012)

You know, this forum is very useful if you try to make something and perhaps ask questions about how to do it. It's not really very responsive if you just ask for something to be made for you. 

A momentary keyswitch is not very complicated to implement. Here's a VERY simple example using just two groups. It uses C1 to turn on the second group:


```
on init
declare $group1 := 0
declare $group2 := 1
declare $groupflag
declare ui_value_edit $Keyswitch (0, 127, 1)
$Keyswitch := 36
make_persistent ($Keyswitch)
end on

on note
disallow_group($ALL_GROUPS)

if ($EVENT_NOTE = $Keyswitch)
$groupflag := 1
ignore_event ($EVENT_ID)
end if

if ($groupflag = 1)
allow_group ($group2)
else
allow_group ($group1)
end if

end on

on release
if ($EVENT_NOTE = $Keyswitch)
$groupflag := 0
end if
end on
```

If you can see why this works, you can make progress. But you have to think about what's going on (as Bob suggested earlier). In this example I return to group 0 if the keyswitch is released. But that might not be what you want. 

Thinking this stuff through is worth the effort, and I assure you that you will get help and learn a lot if you pose your questions in a way that shows some interest in the process.


----------



## EddieLovesYou (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't script in Kontakt, just compose with it. Changing keyswitches to momentary seemed like something that may be an option built into Kontakt so I figured I'd ask here since searching the net and manual didn't come up with anything. For a board seemingly full of "professionals" there sure is a lot of talking down to others going on lately.

I never asked for anyone to create a custom script for me, I was merely inquiring about whether or not a feature existed. 

Thanks for the link Malo, Mind Control looks like it should do the trick!


----------



## EddieLovesYou (Apr 23, 2012)

Big Bob @ Wed Apr 11 said:


> Are you into scripting? 8)
> 
> I'll just mention that if you are game for a scripted solution, keep in mind that momentary keyswitches will have to return to 'something' after lifting the key. Have you thought about that? :roll: I suppose you could design it so that whatever group/s were last active would become active again when you lift your momentary keyswitch?
> 
> ...



Yes I would have a default articulation that is recalled when the keyswitch is lifted. In my original post, the example given was a default non-vib patch that would always be used unless a keyswitch was held down.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Apr 23, 2012)

EddieLovesYou @ 23/4/2012 said:


> For a board seemingly full of "professionals" there sure is a lot of talking down to others going on lately.



And comments like that won't encourage any of these so-called "professionals" to give their time to help you!


----------



## EddieLovesYou (Apr 23, 2012)

ScoringFilm @ Mon Apr 23 said:


> EddieLovesYou @ 23/4/2012 said:
> 
> 
> > For a board seemingly full of "professionals" there sure is a lot of talking down to others going on lately.
> ...



The people with that kind of attitude don't offer help anyway so no loss. I just kinda find it amusing to see the same insecurities I've noticed many composers having in real life played out on this message board recently


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 23, 2012)

Musicians helping musicians...I think that includes tough love, no?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Apr 24, 2012)

EddieLovesYou @ 23/4/2012 said:


> The people with that kind of attitude don't offer help anyway so no loss. I just kinda find it amusing to see the same insecurities I've noticed many composers having in real life played out on this message board recently



Eddie (who clearly doesn't love me),

In the month you've been registered here a good proportion of your posts have been fairly hostile and defensive. There's lots of help here for courteous people (just do a search!).

If this forum, full of insecure "professionals" with attitude, is not for you; nobody is asking you to stay!

Justin (the not anonymous!)

:D


----------



## EddieLovesYou (Apr 24, 2012)

1 other post defending someone who contributes here all the time (with VERY helpful A/B comparisons of a good variety of libraries) against someone who ultimately was asked to leave the thread by a moderator? If that's hostile fine by me!


----------



## EddieLovesYou (Apr 24, 2012)

And Mind Control is amazing! Not only a rock solid product but great quick support as well.


----------

